# .
,         -.    ,         . 
 ,       Nokia N73   .     . ,      . 
-    -.    ,       " Nokia N73".   15,5 ..        2   ,  .    .  -      .     300-500 . 
 ,     ,    .       ,        .    -        -   .       . 
   ,   -    .  ,   17,5    (  ).      .   ,      .          .     -   . 
    GSM     ,             Nokia N73. 
   Nokia N73  .  ,      .    . ,  ,   6      .      ,    -  . 
   ,         .  
,            .       .  
  -    . 
.   5 Volt  N73   15,5

----------


## Mihey

)))

----------


## V00D00People

> ,         .

   :) 
 :       40,      -30. (,  ).
             :
 nokia n73

----------

> 40

   -    10-15 .
  palm'   ,      ,     -    ""     .

----------


## V00D00People

> -    10-15 .

    5    6? ? 
 5   -  :(

----------


## Stanley*

> -    10-15 .
> .

   ,      10        ,  ,          10 .     ,   .         ,     . ( ,       --).
     40-50.

----------


## art_b

> :) 
>  :       40,      -30. (,  ).
>              :

   .  45...=)

----------

> -30

    50 .

----------


## V00D00People

30 ...   6280,       ...

----------

